

Apple Sued Over 'Fast Booting' Patent Linked to LG - Garbage
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/08/08/apple-sued-over-fast-booting-patent-linked-to-lg/

======
ColinWright
Some alternative versions of the story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2852160>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2859535>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2860118>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2861130>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2862971> <\- some comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2863735>

